# altavoz de alarma con tres conexiones



## black_flowers (Abr 12, 2007)

hola, podeis echar un vistazo al altavoz de la foto adjunta(bueno en realidad no se si a esto se le puede llamar altavoz hasta dudo de que se pueda considerar un tema de audio). Tiene tres conexiones en lugar de dos ¿para qué pueden ser no había visto este tipo de altavocillos con tres nunca. bueno tan sólo lo había visto en los altavoces de tres vias pero dudo mucho de que este sea de tres vias je je.

un saludo.


----------



## Trinquete (Abr 12, 2007)

Hola black_flowers:
Este tipo de altavoz es un piezoelectrico,se suele utilizar en relojes y otros dispositivos para generar melodias ,para mí es muy corriente.
Un saludo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 12, 2007)

El corriente es con dos cables, el tercero es de realimentacion y se utiliza para oscilar  y generar el tono.

Un altavoz piezoelectrico puede actuar como microfono o como generador. Medio altavoz se utiliza como generador sonido y el pequeñito como microfono para autoescucharse, esta señal se amplifica con un simple transistor y se vuelve a inyectar, resultado un circuito muy sencillo y ademas funciona a la frecuencia de resonancia. Si lo metes en una cajita veras como cambia el tono.

Es un circuito autooscilante.
http://www.murata.com/catalog/p15e6.pdf


----------



## black_flowers (Abr 13, 2007)

es la alarma de un detector de humo, realmente suena muy alta cuando está en la caja. Pero lo que necesitaba es un poco saber cuales son los terminales normales y cual el de realimentacion. Me imagino que el blanco que es el que va al centro será el de realimentación no?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 13, 2007)

vuelve  a leer mi post detenidamente que por esto me tomo la molestia de escribirlo correctamente.


----------



## black_flowers (Abr 14, 2007)

ok, je je, el del medio, o sea el blanco es el de realimentación muchas gracias.
Ahora necesito hacer algo más complicado lo pondré en otro post, veo que os son bastante familiares los piezoelectricos.

gracias


----------

